# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  New Frog Found 'Has "Striking" Color Change'

## Frog News

*National Geographic News (Washington DC, USA) March 10th, 2010 06:20 PM: New Frog Found 'Has "Striking" Color Change*'

A newfound frog species undergoes a "striking" change from a black,  yellow-spotted youngster to a peach-colored, blue-eyed adult, scientists  say._

Oreophryne ezra_ was discovered in 2004 in a tiny,  mountaintop cloud forest in southeastern Papua New Guinea. The forest has been long avoided by locals, who believe  the misty jungle to be taboo, and perhaps guarded by spirits.

Though a few other frogs are known to switch colors as they mature,  "I don't think the difference in color pattern is as startling as what's  seen in this species," said Fred Kraus, a  vertebrate zoologist at the Bishop Museum in Honolulu, Hawaii.

But why the amphibian  undergoes such a drastic transition is far from black and white, added  Kraus, leader of a new study on the frog in the December 2009 issue of  the journal _Copeia_.

*Continued in Full Article*

----------

